# success stories on slow rising hcg!? please read..



## annaaabanana

HEY YALL! well I been posting my story on here and I have been very confident about this untill last night I just got emotional and scared that it is a mmc. :( Even tho my tummy is still cramping, feeling the growing pains, gas pains, and still have all my symptoms, and still have constant migraines.. oh and constant milky discharge.. all the time. and constipation but yesterday and today i have been going good.. lol 
Okay two weeks ago this coming up monday was 412. thursday- 799. this past monday- 1253 and wedsday - 1400 something..
I had an emergency ultrasound thursday to make sure I do not have an ectopic pregnancy.. well thank god, it was not an ectopic pregnancy. :D We saw the gest sac and the yolk sac.. I was (according to my first day of last period) 5 w and 5 days when they did the ultrasound. My doctor told me that the sac measured over 5 weeks... So that is good. but the only problem is my levels are still slowly rising, just not rising as fast as other women do... my doctor said it COULD be a mmc, but also that it could just be that my hcg is slower than others, he said that most women do not have they're blood monitored.. and it just worrys us a little more. but that this could be a mmc but he said he really doesnt know yet untill wedsdat. I have an ultrasound for wedsday, to see if my sac is still growing, and also he said we should be able to hear a heartbeat and see a fetal pole. I've been so exited just because I guess I have been very positive and confident.. but last night I just broke down. I don't think I could handle it if my baby has stopped growing.. 

I think it is very good that we got to see the gest sac AND the yolk sac.. right???? i'm just worrying.. even tho deep down i just know that everything is okay. but still have that thought like what if it is a mmc.. i'm just scared. :( PLEASE EVERYONE PRAY FOR US!! :hugs: everyone


----------



## _jellybean_

So sorry you're feeling stressed. I don't know that much about slow rising hCG, but I have read that it happens to some women. Hope all is well at your scan on Wednesday. That's great that you've been feeling positive about everything! Maybe some women will post about their hCG experiences.


----------



## annaaabanana

_jellybean_ said:


> So sorry you're feeling stressed. I don't know that much about slow rising hCG, but I have read that it happens to some women. Hope all is well at your scan on Wednesday. That's great that you've been feeling positive about everything! Maybe some women will post about their hCG experiences.

thank you :) I have read a lot of women on google with it.. but I wanted to see some women on here with it!! I was glad to see the gest sac and yolk sac.. that measured how far along i was! hopefully get to see my little sweet pea wedsday.. :hugs:


----------



## annaaabanana

well i guess noone else has had low rising hcg dang it. :'(


----------



## mmbelle87

Hi Anna: just wanted to tell you my story so far cause I'm kind of in that limbo stage too! My first hcg was only 50, then 2 days later 124, then about a week it was only at 787 (should have been closer to 980 if it was doubling) then a week later only 3400. At my first ultrasound they didn't see a yolk sac... I was a little over 6 weeks. Told only 10% chance the pregnancy would continue. Went this last week and saw a heartbeat!! Still nervous cause the HB was slower but honestly there is hope!! Some women's hcg takes the 72 hours to double. Hang in there, I'm trying to too!! :) :hugs:


----------



## annaaabanana

mmbelle87 said:


> Hi Anna: just wanted to tell you my story so far cause I'm kind of in that limbo stage too! My first hcg was only 50, then 2 days later 124, then about a week it was only at 787 (should have been closer to 980 if it was doubling) then a week later only 3400. At my first ultrasound they didn't see a yolk sac... I was a little over 6 weeks. Told only 10% chance the pregnancy would continue. Went this last week and saw a heartbeat!! Still nervous cause the HB was slower but honestly there is hope!! Some women's hcg takes the 72 hours to double. Hang in there, I'm trying to too!! :) :hugs:

omg wow! it's great to see someone who is going through the same thing.. well not GREAT! but you know what i mean.. i am praying for you sweetie!! and thank you for commenting on my post. that makes me feel good. but i'm sorry you're going through it too!! it really is hard!! it's like you are exited and happy, but at the same time worried and scared! i found a website "misdiagnosed miscarriages" im praying to hear a heartbeat wedsday!!! ill pray for you so much!! :hugs:


----------



## annaaabanana

anyone else?


----------



## mommy0610

Your fine and that baby is fine. I love you!


----------



## annaaabanana

mommy0610 said:


> Your fine and that baby is fine. I love you!

amy:)! i love you too!! lol this is where we met but we talk to each other on phone and fb now!! haha !! :D :hugs:


----------



## mrs owl

Glad I found this thread - well I had a blood test at 5 weeks and it was only 95 so I was asked to do another one today at 6 weeks and I'm awaiting the results which should be ready tomorrow or Tuesday. The doctor said he isn't worried but I'm really worried a hcg of 95 at 5 weeks sounds really wrong - the only other reason for the low hcg is that the sperm reached the egg late. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## annaaabanana

mrs owl said:


> Glad I found this thread - well I had a blood test at 5 weeks and it was only 95 so I was asked to do another one today at 6 weeks and I'm awaiting the results which should be ready tomorrow or Tuesday. The doctor said he isn't worried but I'm really worried a hcg of 95 at 5 weeks sounds really wrong - the only other reason for the low hcg is that the sperm reached the egg late. Any suggestions ladies?

oh wow! I am so so sorry.. i will be praying for you also!! <3. my doctor didnt tell me he just told me i could have a mmc.. but also that it could just be my levels are slower than other women's lol but we saw the gest sac and the yolk sac on ultrasound when i was 5 w and 5 days. wedsday hopefully hear the heartbeat and see bby!! :hugs: to you and good luck :D


----------



## JillieBean

I'd type the story for you, but it's late and I'm tired! LOL but my best friend had slow rising HCG in the beginning of her current pregnancy. We were sure she would miscarry. (She's 21 weeks now with a very healthy active baby boy) 
Here's her story 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2007161-red-brown-spotting-5-weeks.html


----------



## annaaabanana

JillieBean said:


> I'd type the story for you, but it's late and I'm tired! LOL but my best friend had slow rising HCG in the beginning of her current pregnancy. We were sure she would miscarry. (She's 21 weeks now with a very healthy active baby boy)
> Here's her story
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/2007161-red-brown-spotting-5-weeks.html

thank you :) i am so happy for her and tell her congrats!!!! <3 that is awesome!!:hugs:


----------



## annaaabanana

anyone else??


----------



## wookie130

I don't have experience with this personally, but the fact that your hcg is still rising, and not dropping, does bode well at this time, at least. And thank GOD it's not ectopic, eh? To me, that's one of the scariest scenarios of early pregnancy.

I can't really say which way I think this is going to go for you, Anna. I certainly hope that this baby is just a slow starter, but I just really would hate to give you false hope if something is not right. How far along are you supposed to be, honey? In any case, I wish you luck, and I'm sure you'll find out what is happening soon enough. You're not bleeding, which is also a really good sign. 

Best of luck! :hugs:


----------



## annaaabanana

wookie130 said:


> I don't have experience with this personally, but the fact that your hcg is still rising, and not dropping, does bode well at this time, at least. And thank GOD it's not ectopic, eh? To me, that's one of the scariest scenarios of early pregnancy.
> 
> I can't really say which way I think this is going to go for you, Anna. I certainly hope that this baby is just a slow starter, but I just really would hate to give you false hope if something is not right. How far along are you supposed to be, honey? In any case, I wish you luck, and I'm sure you'll find out what is happening soon enough. You're not bleeding, which is also a really good sign.
> 
> Best of luck! :hugs:

thank you :) I know i know! I am kinda just worrying over nothing I think.. yes i am so so so happy that it isnt an ectopic!! and I am 6 w 1 day today! thursday at the ultrasound, we saw the gest sac and yolk sac!!! which the day before my hcg was only 1400 something so thought it was awesome we got to see the yolk sac when some women dont see it with super high hormone that early.. the day of my ultrasound i was 5 w 5 days. and the doc said "youre sac is measuring over 5 weeks" so i'm just thinking positive!! im getting more symptoms.. and also still have all the same feelings i have and stuff lol :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Best of luck. Yeah, at 6+1, you're still super early...it's not surprising at all that a fetal pole hasn't been spotted yet on a scan. Hopefully your next scan will show a flickering heartbeat, and a baby measuring on time!


----------



## mrs owl

Some good news - it's a little later but I posted before about have a hcg level of 94 - 5 days later and I did another blood test hcg 1450 :) (at 6weeks 3 days) so happy - dr is happy with the result too. I'm now 7 weeks.


----------



## annaaabanana

mrs owl said:


> Some good news - it's a little later but I posted before about have a hcg level of 94 - 5 days later and I did another blood test hcg 1450 :) (at 6weeks 3 days) so happy - dr is happy with the result too. I'm now 7 weeks.

I have good news also!!! ultrasound today went great... heard heartbeat and seen baby!!!! <3 according to baby, i'm not 6 w 4 days today, i'm 6 w 2 days instead!! lol but heartrate is 119.. and the baby was just too cute , my little sweet pea. looked like a peanut!! lol im glad we have good news!! :hugs:


----------



## wookie130

Annaaa, that's great news! Congrats!


----------



## annaaabanana

wookie130 said:


> Annaaa, that's great news! Congrats!

thank you so much :) I'm so happy!! right when she put the ultrasound thing in, she said "there's the heartrate!" and turned the volume up and I just cried and cried! lol I was prepared for the worse!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lamago

Ana, thanks for posting this. My hcg levels are slowing too it was 240. Then 1844 5 days later then 2500 4 days after that. I'm supposed to be 6w yesterday when I went to er with spotting. Doc said he saw sac but no heartbeat. He said it was still early and that I should rest from work and go back on Tuesday for a follow up. I'm trying to stay positive but it's really hard. Gad to hear the good news for you.


----------



## KelleyC

:happydance:

You have given me a glimmer of hope! I am 44 have had one successful pregnancy, 2mc and now 6-7 wks prego! My LMC was July 2nd and had hcg checked on Aug 11th and it was 3449. I then had an us on Aug 19th and saw a fetal pole. The dr thought he saw some flickering but wasn't sure said I could be ealier than 6wk 6days and sent me for a blood test. My hcg was 7220. I went again on the 17th and it was 8121. It is slowly climbing but they are concerned and so am I. I have been battling with the prayers, not getting upset over something I have no control over, getting excited and then depressed because I fear another mc. I have another u/s tomorrow and am praying that we hear a heartbeat. Even if we do I will still worry as my last mc we had a hb and then lost it. So pour on the prayers!


----------



## tag74

Waiting with you and in the same boat...waiting for my Beta numbers as we speak. :hugs:


----------



## tag74

I don't like not posting the outcome. I'm still cautious...but this baby is HOLDING on.

My numbers have more than doubled.

DPO Beta	Doubling Time
12	13.0	(Undefined)
15	122.0	22.3 hours
17	173.0	95.3 hours
19	344.0	48.4 hours
23	1647.0	42.5 hours

More blood work in 48 hours!


----------

